# Watering the Garden



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My Landlord (who part of the time lives next door) decided that the Gardening guys are useless. (I tend to agree). So he has decided to replace them. There are three groups 
1) turning the sprinklers on and off each day
2) cutting the hedges about once a month
3) weekly cutting grass, trimming bushes, cleaning.

So he decides that we need to lock our gate - but what about the watering :confused2:

So today he had installed in our garden an american made, electronic, fully automatic, programmable, Water Control System. The control box looks a bit like a Central Heating controller in the UK but bigger.

It's amazing - only thing it doesn't do is made a cuppa tea.:clap2:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> My Landlord (who part of the time lives next door) decided that the Gardening guys are useless. (I tend to agree). So he has decided to replace them. There are three groups
> 1) turning the sprinklers on and off each day
> 2) cutting the hedges about once a month
> 3) weekly cutting grass, trimming bushes, cleaning.
> ...


Give it three weeks and you'll beon here telling us the damn thing has leaked all over the place. Is it attachced straight after the water tap? 

Just make sure you don't have expensive laminate floor under that tap 
Also have a good supply of AAA batteries. This toll has the habit of running out of juice whilst it is watering......


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds awesome Lanason!

My gardner is ...ahem...severely lacking in almost all areas, but I just don't have the heart to replace him. He is elderly and just the kindest person. I just keep replacing the plants that die and let him have at it.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> Give it three weeks and you'll beon here telling us the damn thing has leaked all over the place. Is it attachced straight after the water tap?
> 
> Just make sure you don't have expensive laminate floor under that tap
> Also have a good supply of AAA batteries. This toll has the habit of running out of juice whilst it is watering......


AAA humbug - this thing is wired in the the mains via a 24v volt transformer.

It is attached via a new Tee joint before the tap. Luckily the tap is outside as well.:eyebrows:


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Keep in mind here in Sharn for a garden little water is more, only sprinkle a little when required or your plants get used to the water and can get stressed unless they have it every day, it also reduces the damage from reverse osmosis that the plants can get from the sodium levels, try to water on the night or early morning, water on leaves can cause sun scald

At the first sign of yellow leaves or yellowing veins either treat with magnesium sulphate or if growing citrus fruit ferrous sulphate, all from the garden centre by Old Sharm


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> My Landlord (who part of the time lives next door) decided that the Gardening guys are useless. (I tend to agree). So he has decided to replace them. There are three groups
> 1) turning the sprinklers on and off each day
> 2) cutting the hedges about once a month
> 3) weekly cutting grass, trimming bushes, cleaning.
> ...




ohh we have one of those in Spain for the olive grove.. the trick is to remember what time it comes on and not to be walking about with your hair just newly washed and blow dried


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> It is attached via a new Tee joint before the tap.


I hope the property has a stop tap at the mains entry to the house


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> Keep in mind here in Sharn for a garden little water is more, only sprinkle a little when required or your plants get used to the water and can get stressed unless they have it every day, it also reduces the damage from reverse osmosis that the plants can get from the sodium levels, try to water on the night or early morning, water on leaves can cause sun scald
> 
> At the first sign of yellow leaves or yellowing veins either treat with magnesium sulphate or if growing citrus fruit ferrous sulphate, all from the garden centre by Old Sharm


Well i grew all my plants and trees in nothing more than sand with some camel S**t and watered when the line was opened so you could fill your tanks and most times that was in the middle of the day....every thing grew,flowered and bore lots of fruit and all without all that palava that you seem to go to.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Well i grew all my plants and trees in nothing more than sand with some camel S**t and watered when the line was opened so you could fill your tanks and most times that was in the middle of the day....every thing grew,flowered and bore lots of fruit and all without all that palava that you seem to go to.


What types of fruit trees do you have hurghadapat? I have had no luck with mine most years, except the guava trees, and I hate guavas!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Well i grew all my plants and trees in nothing more than sand with some camel S**t and watered when the line was opened so you could fill your tanks and most times that was in the middle of the day....every thing grew,flowered and bore lots of fruit and all without all that palava that you seem to go to.




which is what I would bet is what every plant grower locally does/


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I find here simply dig in all your old leaves as compost and the odd fertilizer feed

Jasmine seems to do well here hardy as old boots, you can also plant poinsettia in a shaded place don't be suprised if all the leaves fall off they will come back

Now is the time to get the cuttings going and start planting seeds before the heat, they will have a few month to establish

Acacia species seem to do well if you can keep them pruned back to a bush and they add nitrogen to the soil, bougainvillea are also easy.

Ipomoea carnea (Bush Morning Glory) grows along most road sides in Cairo and sporadic in Sharm as an escape and is easy from cuttings, forms a "tree" to about 6 foot

Not my photo..mine is just getting established










You can also fine Merremia dissecta (now in seeding phase) in most places, simply nick and soak the seeds. I think however the forms in Egypt are variable and could be the native Merremia aegyptia, yes boring and sad I know... again not my photo but I spent all day removing 7 x 3 metres of this thug from my garden and luffa sponge..which is native to Egypt and North Africa believe it not (how exciting I hear you all say)


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

My all time favorite plant in my garden, this orange hibiscus. My photo, my fingers


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> What types of fruit trees do you have hurghadapat? I have had no luck with mine most years, except the guava trees, and I hate guavas!


lemons,oranges,figs,mulberry,guava.pomegranate and mango.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> lemons,oranges,figs,mulberry,guava.pomegranate and mango.


Nice! I have a fig tree, peach, one dead plum tree, 2 pomegranites that have only produced ONE piece of fruit in 5 years, apple, mango and grape vines (new last year) and those 3 dreaded guava monsters. Got rid of the bananas last year.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> My all time favorite plant in my garden, this orange hibiscus. My photo, my fingers


OMG very nice and amazing colour!

hurghadapat you have one up on me if you can grow lemons and oranges you have a green finger no sign of guava or pomegranate in my garden it's just getting established 

After doing battle with a 10 foot fig tree in the UK and getting stained by mulberry they off my list for the time being

I do have an 30 foot Acacia seyal (native to Egypt) in my garden believe it or not it is called a sh*ttah tree sh*ttim is the singular and sh*ttum is the plural, only I could be cursed with this thorny nightmare in my garden with such a vile name and it's being removed, there is the link in case people don't believe me...

Acacia seyal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> OMG very nice and amazing colour!
> 
> hurghadapat you have one up on me if you can grow lemons and oranges you have a green finger no sign of guava or pomegranate in my garden it's just getting established
> 
> ...


ROFL!!!! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Paul I am volunteering to plant some russian vine in your garden for you.
It is a nice plant......


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> OMG very nice and amazing colour!
> 
> hurghadapat you have one up on me if you can grow lemons and oranges you have a green finger no sign of guava or pomegranate in my garden it's just getting established
> 
> ...


I had one of these.....get rid of ASAP....otherwise it will be growing all over your garden as the seeds spread like wildfire.


----------

